
How a Powerful Spy Camera Invented at Duke Ended Up in China's Hands - ethicsengineer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-a-powerful-spy-camera-invented-at-duke-ended-up-in-chinas-hands-1528714895#comments_sector
======
ethicsengineer
Thought this was relevant after the Google Maven fiasco. Scientists really
need to have ethics drilled into their heads when they are getting their
degree.

